# one and another............



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

hi guys,

I am just starting Warhammer Fantasy, having played 40k for about a year and was looking between my 2 favourite fantasy armies:

High Elves & Ogres.

Now I know they both play differently, but could you guys give me the pros and cons of each one?

cheers,
Shas'o Thraka

Note: I know 8th Edition is comnig out on the 15th of July, but my friend has lent me the 7th edition rulebook, so I want to start now, and I wouldn't be able to start after 8th edition anyways.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww..... come on guys!

please?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

High Elves: Goodish model range, with plenty of opportunity for interesting painting/conversions. Very defensive tactically, with expensive and fragile, but powerful troops.

Ogres: Not as competitive. Easier to collect due to size and points cost of models. Tend to rely a lot on active combat res by beating enemy units into the ground.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

First of all ease up a bit, there aren't as many fantasy players on these forums then there are 40k players. So give us a break will ya?

Moving along I would suggest that you pm Tim/Steve about this subject. He plays both armies for quite a while now and if anyone has anything to say about them it would be him.

As a final I can say that it will be worthwile to wait for 8th edition if you go for High elves. Cause they are going to be in the starters box, which indirectly means that they will be having some new models at the release of it. I also believe that at the end of this year the ogres are rumoured to get an overhaul.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok cheers.

Also, I am sorry if I seem a little impatient, I am just really eager to start Fantasy.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

I was going to start fantasy as well, but given the new rules coming out I'm going to wait until 8th releases so I dont have to RE-learn the rules I just got done learning =)


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

They've been confirmed in 8th starter? Who else has?

Sorry, I'm a bit behind on these things


----------

